# i just found out that my cousin died



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my cousin has been really depressed lately and was on medication.. and awhile ago she caught her head on fire and was hospitalized

but she got better


but was still depressed


anyway. just found out my sunt found her in her room face down dead.

they think is may be an OD.. or she choked..not sure yet

still hasn't really hit me yet.. :worried:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

SDK... thats is so so sad... out of all of the ways to die suicide hits me the hardest.. I'll be praying for you and your family.. we are all here for you, do not forget that. How old was she?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

20?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:hug: 

there's not much I can say to make it feel better, so I'm just gonna leave it with 

:hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss...what a hard thing to go through... :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh how sad. I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my, that is so sad, I'm so sorry for your loss  :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry hun. My heart goes out to you and your family. :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i feel so bad for my aunt though.. finding her like that...


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. . . . :hug:


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers going out for you and your family. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK ...I am so sorry...  ...that must be very difficult for you....I wlll pray for you and your family..  ray:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What an awful thing for your Aunt to find her. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, what can we say? I am so sorry tot hear that. This time of year is SO hard for a lot of people and then to add that. MY prayers go out to you. ray:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. :hug: We're here if you need to talk.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

:hug: :hug: :hug: ray: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I am praying for your family.


----------

